
Scope for AWS and Google Cloud - gauravjit_singh
How good is the career in these cloud computing?
======
tuyguntn
interested as well.

Nowadays ERP, SAP consulting is in really high demand with good hourly rate.
But how viable or possible to become a cloud consultant and in which area's
one become consultant?

I see QuinnyPig is helping companies save some costs, some other guys are
helping with tweaking security in cloud providers, what else we have?

